# Clicking on Thread takes me to "Relationships and Addiction" forum



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

If I go to New Threads and click on a certain thread, I wind up in the Relationships and Addiction forum.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Overtaken By Events... that thread has disappeared altogether.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

that was a fun thread too.


----------

